# Earliest Accurate HPT



## emmalouise77 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi all,

I am 9dp5dt today, ET was 13/06/11 which makes me 14dpo as EC 8/06/11. My otd is 24/06/11. Never had IVF before. 

When are you likely to get a relatively accurate reading from a HPT??

Many thanks.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I can only go on what I did.  I used a first response and tested 12days past ET and 2 days before official test day.  I got a  positive result.

Good luck and I hope you get a BFP.

x


----------



## faith2 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello

I'm in the same position as you; however, my clinic, CRGH,has advised me to test 16dp5dt which would be 29/06, although I am tempted to test on Saturday morning.


----------



## speeder (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi I like first response for early tests only because you don't get ghost lines like you do with clear blue, which leave you wondering if a bfn is actually a bfp. 

From bitter experience I wouldn't test early, or more than a day early as it sends you mad if it's a bfn! 

Best of luck, fingers crossed for you


----------



## jojoparso (Apr 28, 2011)

I got my first positive reading on a cheap test , at 5dp5dt    but still didnt believe the result i ended up buying the digital clear blue which spelt it out for me pregnant


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Emmalouise

I would say that First Response are the best for accurate early testing and generally any day from 6dp5dt is possible, so you do test now if you wanted to, but if you get a BFN test again in a day or two and see what happens. I personally do First Response then go onto the Clearblue digital

Good luck

Cozy


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

emma louise - hope thing shave gone well for you. ive had different experiences with testing, they say to leave til otd which is very hard. i never make it till otd but on first cycle i tested four days early with bfp. second positive was only on otd date and ahowed as bfn four three two days before. so shows it can be different for everyone.

really hoping things worked well for you

kirst x


----------



## Ruthee (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
it really helps reading this thread. With my first FET I was given a test date 12 days after ET and had a BFP- now DS. I was given a test date 15 days after FET this time and thought "why has it changed"? Especially as both were blasts. Anyway I did a test at day 12 and got a BFN. I am feeling really low now and like there is no hope. Just to add insult to injury I had a m/c at Xmas and a Health Visitor called me last week to make an appointment to see me "before my baby is born". I had to ring her back and tell her I had a m/c. I am feeling really tearful now about the whole thing.
Any cheery thoughts and hope would be very welcome. Can you really get a BFP 3 days after a BFN even with 2 blasts?
Love,
Rutheee


----------

